# has anyone got neon tetras



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

has any one got there neon tetras to breed any tips?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Never done it, but I believe you need soft water.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

had them but they barely lived 2 months before they pulled the famous disappearing act! didnt get a chance to breed them my self.

try the link below. it would give a clue.

http://www.aquariumfish.nsinternet.com/neontetra.html
http://www.fishpondinfo.com/neon.htm

hope this helps and all the best!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you need soft ; acidic ; stained water...plenty of good foods..and not too much light.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> you need soft ; *acidic *; *stained water*...plenty of good foods..and *not too much light*.


I finally know why I have had so much h...l with keeping Neon Tetra's.

TR


----------



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

I've tried myself to breed neon, cardnal, and glowlight tetras!!! No success they need very soft water low light and a lot of peat can help also.. as what I


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The eggs won't even hatch if they are well lit. Most guys, and farms, keep the eggs in a very dark spot like under the bed or in a cabinet.
Aside from all this, they spawn pretty much in the usual tetra way. Java Moss is a good plant to use for the egg-laying.


----------



## lennyboy222 (Jan 14, 2010)

To help them spawn, use RO water to produce soft acidic water. Condition the neon tetra with live food such as brine shrimp or daphnia for about a week, they should spawn like that.


----------

